# WM Gleneden questions



## presley (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anyone been to WM Gleneden in the last couple of years? I cannot find any recent reviews here or on Tripadvisor. I would like to know about the rooms/views/beach and also what there is to do within walking distance of the resort. Are there any non-beach hikes close by?


----------



## Johnsp (Aug 28, 2015)

The resort is beachfront.  The big attraction is the wonderful beach at the resort which is great for walking.  Keep your eye out while walking and you will find some agates.  Some one and 2 bedroom units in the front building have views but not all of them.  The units are typical Worldmark in good condition.


----------

